# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Letrozole and nolvadex together?

## Bloodyshins

I'm doing 500mg of deca with 400mg of test a week. Unfortunately my nipples are starting to get a little sensitive! I've been taking nolvadex , so my Dr prescribed me Letrozole and said it is much better. Well I never thought to ask if I should stop taking the nolvadex and just take the letrozole? 

Thanks!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Nolva will lower the plasma concentration of the letro and make it less effective. 

Unless you've run letro before and know what you're doing with it, I'd probably leave it alone. It's the most potent AI there is and can crash your E levels really easily.

Anastrozole or exemestane would be much better choices to prevent high E levels.

----------


## Bloodyshins

> Nolva will lower the plasma concentration of the letro and make it less effective. 
> 
> Unless you've run letro before and know what you're doing with it, I'd probably leave it alone. It's the most potent AI there is and can crash your E levels really easily.
> 
> Anastrozole or exemestane would be much better choices to prevent high E levels.


Alright, thanks. I'll stop taking the letro. 

Well right now I only have nolvadex , and was running it at 20mg a day. Could I try to just stick with the nolva and up my doses? 

I will look at getting one of the other two you mentioned in the meantime.

----------


## Bloodyshins

Wow, after doing a little search... not sure what to do. I guess I need to get on the board when I have time later and research. 

Question for now though. The letro I have is in pill form, 2.5mg pills. It seems people are doses it in very low doses and have liquid form? How the heck would I be able to get .5mg from one of these pill?! They seem pretty small to be able to break down accurately.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Weigh the pill whole and then crush it up and take 1/5 of the total weight. 

.5 mg letro is still a high enough dose to crash a lot of people's estro though.

----------


## Cards777

I had the same problem on Deca . My nipples were so sensitive I thought I was going to start lactating. Letro .25 cleared it up quick. Suffered no sides. Really big believer in letro. I also tried Anaztrozol and it didn't work plus it was hard on my stomach. Real stomach acid problems.

----------


## Bonaparte

I would take a half tab of letro daily until the gyno symptoms clear up, then switch to a milder AI.

The short term effects of low E2 are generally overstated, especially while running a good dose of exogenous test.

----------


## Bloodyshins

> I would take a half tab of letro daily until the gyno symptoms clear up, then switch to a milder AI.
> 
> The short term effects of low E2 are generally overstated, especially while running a good dose of exogenous test.


Basically what I'm doing. Going to taper the letro down though and as I get to the end of tapering add in 40mg of nolva and then work that down to a 20mg a day. After 5 days of 2.5mg of letro my gyno symptoms are all but gone, going to taper it down starting tomorrow and then hopefully the nolva will keep the issues under control.

----------

